

Google Chrome Web Lab is now live in beta. - Brajeshwar
http://www.chromeweblab.com/#home

======
comex
Heh:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1237941/copy.png>

A major feature of the web platform _is_ that it has multiple implementations,
you know. ;p

edit: The live video in the Universal Orchestra experiment seems to work.
Weirdly enough, "play online" shows the text "You need chrome" (sic) if
clicked directly, but is accessible (and seems to work fine) if accessed via
"play in museum".

Universal Orchestra appears to be silently broken in Firefox, although at
least Teleporter works.

edit 2: And when I got into a live session in Safari, it didn't work
correctly. (actually, it doesn't work right in Chrome either.)

~~~
spot
yea too bad safari doesn't support webm like firefox and chrome do.

------
dangrossman
What's going on here? <http://i.imgur.com/8Ukx4.png>

First I get a blank grey page except for a language selector in the corner,
then after changing language to force a refresh I'm told Chrome isn't
supported and I should download Chrome.

~~~
k3n
All I get is the language selector, though I'm on chrome mobile.

~~~
niels
Works fine for me in Chrome 20 and 22 on OS X.

------
grandpoobah
Every time I get a place on the Universal Orchestra I don't appear to have any
available notes to use. Sucks, I'd love to get in on the action.

------
zcam
chrome 21 on ubuntu shows a blank page (not even an compatibility issue
message).

[edit] I got it to work by removing the #home from the url. By "work" I mean
not being blank, it is still broken ("please install chrome" even though I am
running chrome 21)

~~~
mh-
same here on chrome 22, ubuntu..

~~~
icoder
Here all works as expected. Running 21.0.1180.15 dev on Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.

------
pwpwp
I'd expect this to show something other than a blank screen on older versions
of Chrome (18), at least.

~~~
bla2
Why?

------
dhughes
Web telelporter is great especially since a cute girl is working at Amélie's
Bakery.

------
Xavura
The Universal Orchestra is simply awesome.

------
majorapps
This is truly awesome.

